# What ale yeast to use APA ?



## luke1984 (18/2/15)

Hello,

Ive been working on my ALE's with coopers australian ale extract. using different hops like Galaxy, Willemette, Amarillo. i enjoy the flavour a few days after kegging but the flavour seems to go off from there. i have been using Saf 04 but i am not impressed with it, as none of my draughts or lager get this 'Off' flavour.

I dont have a good cooling setup yet. so my carboy is just submerged in water. and i keep ice in the water so i can usually keep it around 23c. 

what Yeast would you recomend i use? im open to new ideas.


----------



## Spiesy (18/2/15)

Dried yeast: Fermentis US-05, Danstar/Lallemand BRY-97 or Mangrove Jack's M44.
Liquid Yeast: White Labs WLP001, White Labs WLP090, White Labs WLP008, White Labs WLP051, Wyeast 1056, Wyeast 1272 and lots more.


----------



## danestead (18/2/15)

Wyeast 1217 and prob 1450 also


----------



## Yob (18/2/15)

luke1984 said:


> and i keep ice in the water so i can usually keep it around 23c.


that really is at the upper range for most yeasts (well the ones I use anyway) and if you are going for'clean' ferments, too high, more ice man.. 

only some of thise in this LINK  are available here, but Ive linked it to indicate the ferment temp ranges for you. choose one thats appropriate to the temperature you can ferment at or use saison yeast


----------



## Bribie G (18/2/15)

Until you get your cooling system sorted or the weather cools off, whichever comes first, a handy ale yeast that happily ferments up to 24 degrees without chucking off flavours is Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale.

It's a close relation of Guinness yeast which they run at 24 to 25 degrees, but does a perfectly good bitter or APA.


----------



## luke1984 (18/2/15)

Wow, lots of ideas. I'll see what more tiny LHBS has on offer out of them. 
Has anyone else had problems with us04 ????
Initially it tastes great but after a week it gets an overpowering test end is barely drinkable.

I am 90 % confident it's not an infection


----------



## Yob (18/2/15)

fookin hate S04.. lazy shit of a yeast.. I dont use it, ever..

any better options out there. Even for dry yeast

YMMV


----------



## skb (18/2/15)

Yob said:


> fookin hate S04.. lazy shit of a yeast..


Don't hold back say what your really think.


----------



## Yob (18/2/15)

well to be fair.. it is an English Ale yeast anyway..

not withstanding style appropriateness , the above comments are valid in my opinion.. I wont have it on the premises.. sure as hell wouldn't sell it, Ive too much respect for decent beer and the efforts people go through to get it.


----------



## DustyRusty (18/2/15)

Mangrove Jacks M10 Workhorse yeast is a clean yeast that can ferment up
to 32C. I'd go with that and forget the ice altogether.


----------



## Yob (18/2/15)

Ummm.. Most yeasts will ferment that high.. You wouldn't want to drink the beer though...


----------



## DustyRusty (18/2/15)

Um... Yes but most yeast manufacturers don't recommend you brew them that high. This one does. Have you tried M10 high? Just brewed one at 30C - clean, no fusels.

"Don't knock it before you rock it"


----------



## Yob (18/2/15)

Naa, don't reckon I will.. I will read up on it though. 

That's frightening..


----------

